# The Apprentice



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sausage's anyone ?    

Wednesdays BBC1 9pm 
Your fired on BBC2 is also back, sadly not with Adrian Childs but still worth watching  

​


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Another strange bunch me thinks    where do they get all these huge ego's from   

Loved it though, leadership like his died out years ago   

Looking forward to watching the BBC2 programme tonight, its on far too late for me! I have to record it   

Shelley xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Loved it    So glad the team leader went though, he was so rude and did nothing but shout at them. Think he was lucky to not get bopped on the nose with his attitude. The ladies I thought did really well considering it was the first week, the short haired blonde one got on my nerves a bit. Looks like it all goes to pot next week with the women though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Oooh, how funny was that one last night?  Have to say that I wouldn't have touched 'Synergy's sausages with a barge pole with all that rusk and very low meat content.  
Not sure how the bleached blonde woman will do later on, she seems to be big on mouth but unwilling to take up the reins e.g. team leader.  Granted, it's always a poisoned chalice for the first week when you don't know anyone.  Loved Jenny Eclair's comment about her and thinking she'd need to re-colour her own hair.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Is it pp in the title Dizzi? 

I agree Glitter, they looked horrible did them sausages


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Glitter said:


> Oooh, how funny was that one last night? Have to say that I wouldn't have touched 'Synergy's sausages with a barge pole with all that rusk and very low meat content.


  Me either!!

A strange mix indeed. Where on earth do they get all their huge ego sayings from..."Everything I touch turns to sold!!"  

So glad the project manager, Dan, went though...he's hardly going to get the best out of his team by barking at them and not getting involved in the actual task.

Loved the You're Fired on BBC2 too..Miss Adrian but I think Dara did a fab job with it too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

I thought Dara was pretty good too.  John Torode went up in our estimation too, his face was a picture!


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I do wonder about some of the people they get on here. I totally love watching it, but this time round the ego's were really starting to grate on me. 

I think the girls are definitely going to have trouble keeping tempers under control. 

I don't think it should be about people arguing though to show that they're the strongest, I think thats the way to make enemies and to make yourself known which I don't think is the most intelligent tactic when you've got to face the boardroom.

I like John Torode, I just really hate how he puts the fork so far down his throat when he's eating on master chef, its like he's just placing the food in his stomach. I think Dara is pretty good too, adds some wit to it all. 

xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Dan did deserve to go but I so wish he's got rid of Stuart too! What a prat! I can't wait for him to be Team leader as I hope he fails miserably!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

He'll rename the team 'Team Brand Baggs'


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Siobhan1 said:


> Dan did deserve to go but I so wish he's got rid of Stuart too! What a prat! I can't wait for him to be Team leader as I hope he fails miserably!


I totally agree


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi,

I thought I would join in the discussion this week as it looks like a highly charged episode tonight. The girls always seem to let themselves down with the *****ing so I am hoping they don't this time (who am I kidding!)

I have to admit that my lovely cousin is in it this year but you haven't mentioned her (yet!) so I am keeping schtum as to who it is for now  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Gooooooooo Sammy's cousin!!! 

Bit of a spoiler on Daily Mail website - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1319945

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Sammy, I love all the girls then    Hope she does well! (Phew that it is not the blonde one that I have slagged off!) 

I don't want to read that link Sue in case it spoils it   

Looking forward to tonight


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sammysmiles said:


> I have to admit that my lovely cousin is in it this year but you haven't mentioned her (yet!) so I am keeping schtum as to who it is for now
> 
> x


I hope she did well whoever she is


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

That was what the link said, Mal - gives a bit of info why. 

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

She isn't the blonde 'mouth'   she is nice and quiet (so far!)

Going to read that link now, I don't want to but I can't resist a spoiler


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Will delete what I said then in case I ruin anything for anyone, I always put my big foot in it


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Mal


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

It's all over the internet now anyway


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm looking forward to it tonight I love the Apprentice.  My donor is with me tonight so hope he's into it too, if not sky +  (the sly man came yesterday to change the box and my donor's partner was on nights so let him in, the  man was back and forth from the garden to the house, and then when he left he'd moved my rug in front of the TV, when we pulled it back there were his dirty great feet marks imprinted on my cream carpert that were professionally cleaned 2 weeks ago and looked as new again!!!!!! Anyway they came out with washing them !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

JJ1  for the marks! I would give sky a call and demand some freebies!!

as to the show looking forward to it later we will watch it about half hour behind, while I catch up here  

Thanks for the link Sue, Are you watching it 

Sammy OOH I hope your cousin does well hun, give us a hint about her pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

She has a short brown bob and is the brummy investment banker x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Sammy! Off to watch it now back in an hour n a half


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

for those yet to see tonight's episode I shall be subtle   

... do we think the right person went?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

B - Yes for not fighting in the board room - No as I feel they were squashed by more vocal characters 

I loved Your Fired, I  at the clip "Shameless"


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

He's going to have that as a catchphrase for ages now, DH just loved the finger wagging and 'shaaaameless!!'  He was a lovely guy though, far too nice for the Apprentice.

I did think that Laura had so much self importance claiming she could manage anyone.  One is probably the key word here, not 6!  I'm sorry but at 22, I don't believe many have the skills, diplomacy and experience to manage a 'team' like that.  I think a lot of people with a lot more business experience would struggle with that lot.  I'm thinking a naughty step might have worked here    .  Can't really blame her for not taking the exclusivity stance as it's failed in the past (ice creams from 2 series ago) although Boots is a far far bigger customer than the cinemas.  As for Joanne, someone please gag her!

Sammy - she's the one that we thought kept a polite, professional stance throughout the catfight in the boardroom.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think the project leader should of gone, she just isn't strong enough imho.  I can see why the other lady went though as she did nothing to protect her position in the board room

Shelley xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I think the one that got fired was too quiet, possibly banking on the take a step back approach but it didn't work out. He always fires the quiet ones. Although I would have fired her and the team Leader for being a wet lettuce.

Looked like she had learnt management at college and never actually applied it anywhere else. It was about processes.

Yes, my cousin was very dignified. She needs more meat on her bones though! Her spine was all on show during the photoshoot. Are we really blood related ? 

Also I had to laugh at them eating chips, one bite then put it down? I would have had them polished off in seconds!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sammysmiles said:


> Also I had to laugh at them eating chips, one bite then put it down? I would have had them polished off in seconds!


Definately chips at the seaside  it doesn't taste better anywhere else


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

yay! just discovered this thread. I love the apprentice!


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I think the wrong person went. 

That project manager was totally useless, as was little miss gobby!

xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow they are a real catty lot this year


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

none of them seem to have a redeeming quality IMO although I am only watching with half an eye


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Was anyone else just CRINGING at tonight's episode?

Those meetings with the hotels!!! Absolutely dreadful!!! Sitting there with a calculator but not really knowing what sums you're actually doing!! Then the other team making a large London hotel 16 bread rolls!!!! I'm surprised Lord S didn't fire the lot of them


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the right one went last night.  They should have worked out how much they could actually produce before agreeing to any requests and Shimi (or whatever he's called ) should not have agreed without knowing what he could manufacture - his lack of real world production really shone!

As for Melissa, well she should thank her lucky stars for the army chap who ran that bakery - he was a star player.  How on earth can she claim she works in food distribution and be that useless.  She couldn't make a decision, had no idea on costing and was sooooo unprofessional in not having a price list at the hotel. 

I'm not saying I could do better, but if these people are supposed to be 'Britain's brightest business prospects' then they are showing a remarkable inability to think fast and on their feet under pressure!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I almost couldn't watch whilst they delivered 16 rolls instead of 1000. Chefs are known to be fiery and I thought he was going to go berserk.

I too cringed my way through.

On a lighter note the family have been contacted by a major red top for stories on my cousin. I need a new car and will sing like a bird   kidding, no way! But you can see why peoples morals go by the wayside. Nasty newspapers


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sammy I hadnt been following this thread and didnt realise there was a vested interest in one of the candidates this year.   I have only been watching with half and eye and now need to try and work out who you are talking about lol hope Its not one of the ones who is memorable to me (as that would mean I didnt like her specifically) LOL


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

she won't be one that you don't like TB she's about the only one with any composure or dignity isn't she Sammy (not that you're biased   )


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely one of the most dignified, along with Stella who hasn't appeared to be spoiling for a fight either.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

PS - Sammy, can you not make up something totally harmless and split the money


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

ooooh who is it!?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I know who it is and I havent noticed anything about her which is annoying me so thats goo... will pay more attention now...


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

TB, she is coming across very well but further down the line if you don't like her I won't be offended I promise.

Why are they food based tasks? Last night I was drooling at the cakes at Fortnum and Mason. In another life they were a client if mine and used to send amazing hampers at Xmas.


Mmm, cakes!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ooh is she likely to turn nasty??!!!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I hope not, I can't stand the cattiness of some of them at the moment!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I admit she has definately not shown herself in a bad light at all, she seems really dignified in her manner   

Was watching the show on BBC2 later and I was surprised that the one that went came across such a lovely bloke   .  I was almost wetting myself with the spot on Mel, she really is priceless not to mention clueless at times  £1.82 for a bread roll at cost price        omg I'd want at least a bakers dozen for less than that.  She is so lucky the Royal Marine took charge in the bakery    

Not sure i'm keen on this Lord Sugar business, Sir Alan was bad enough    

Shelley x


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, he deserved to go for the 'my bad' comment in the boardroom.  I hate the juvenile term myself and it didn't seem to go down well with Mr Sugar either


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Mish I agree, Lord Sugar doesn't roll off the tongue as well as Sir Alan does it  

The Marine chap (don't know his name) was brilliant but I'm sure there was a fellow like that last year who was fabulous at getting the job done but fell apart when put in charge, any one remember that, I'm sure I'm not making it up!


'my bad'   what was that Glitter ?

(the comment I found the most unprofessional was 'you could have been walking round with your top off' or words to that effect, silly man! It was almost as bad as the last bloke that was virtually lying down at Lord Sugar's boardroom table ... *shakes head*   )


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi BG, Yes I remember him he was Ex Army I think.  I think Chris the Marine will be great though when he is in charge

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> Mish I agree, Lord Sugar doesn't roll off the tongue as well as Sir Alan does it
> 
> The Marine chap (don't know his name) was brilliant but I'm sure there was a fellow like that last year who was fabulous at getting the job done but fell apart when put in charge, any one remember that, I'm sure I'm not making it up!
> 
> ...


It's apparently a term for admitting you did something wrong / by mistake. He said it in reply to Sugar's comment about him being at fault for something. I refuse to reply to it until it's qualified with a word, I mean 'my bad what exactly? - my bad idea, my bad cat  (but I am a picky so and so at times  )


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I am still clueless as to who I am looking out for...someone PM me and put me out of my misery    

and yes, Lord Sugar is a bit pretentious    sir alan sounded batter but was still a bit OTT. just Alan or mr sugar surely


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

how about Al?

Go onto the apprentice site H and look for the birmingham investment banker woman with the bob (thats the right one yes?)...I found her easily from viewing the lineup..


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

will do, ta


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

aha! yes she is nice and she has not been catty or nasty at all I think. not being biased but she is a favourite of mine and DHs cos she seems to be a grafter and just....nice I guess


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking forward to tonights episode, hubby has already gone to bed, so I get to watch it guilt free


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Didn't she do well, Sammy!!!!!!

Sue


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Go Liz!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I know, she made the team a winner didn't she? I feel very proud and also a little green with envy at her  

The girl that left was horrid! I can't believe she blamed everyone else for her going rather than get terrible text book pitching!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Go Liz 

the first week we see more of her and Wham! she's on FIRE 

Mel was right to leave  I am still stunned at Stella's boo boo! 

Great episode, next weeks looks "fun"  

So who do you see in the final 2 at this stage


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sammysmiles said:


> On a lighter note the family have been contacted by a major red top for stories on my cousin. I need a new car and will sing like a bird  kidding, no way! But you can see why peoples morals go by the wayside. Nasty newspapers


Hold out until she wins, the price of your singing would be worth more!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I am so glad that horrible melissa went. did you hear hpw rude she was to the 2 men as she left the board room! unbelievable! then they tried to shake her hand as they left and she pudhed them away. she was so rude, and crap at pitching, she deserved to go. 

wonderful work from Liz    I was watching her and thinking 'sammy will be cheering all the way at this one!'


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree that Mellissa so deserved to go she was horrid to the men as they left and she didnt even have the dignity to say she was wrong and sorry on the your fired show!

I like Palmina (sp) she handles the situation in Soho well not getting further into the catty fight and showing respect. I think she will be one to watch.

Liz also did fab, so could we have an all girl final again??  

The marine is good, but havent seen a lot of him, didnt he get arressted before the show? How did that go down with Lord Sugar? - Still want to call him Sir!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, didn't Liz do well!!  As soon as they mentioned they were going to Peterborough, I knew the customer was Kiddiecare as I bet many here did too.  Totally up their street too.  Can't believe the size of the order!

Interesting that Melissa has totally changed her look - anyone seen 'You're Fired'.  No way would anyone want to employ 'Lady Gaga' she was atrocious, rude, immature....


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Not 100% sure on the new style though! Still looks wig like!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I thought Liz was fab last night.  Melissa was the right one to go, very strange LOL

I think final 2 will be Liz and maybe Christopher

xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Out of interest would any of you mums buy the baby glow?
They are selling them at £29.95 for 2.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Sue33 said:


> Out of interest would any of you mums buy the baby glow?
> They are selling them at £29.95 for 2.


I wouldn't. I am sure it must have people panicking over a half a degree temp rise


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I must admit with DD her average temp has always been 37.2/37.3 so it would be changing colour all the time, but DS is usually around 36.6, so for this reason I probably wouldn't! Also I'm a somewhat paranoid Mum at the best of times so would more than likely have made me worse   

I bet their sales have gone through the roof today!!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I was thinking about the babyglo as they were pitching it TBH. I had concerns;

how many washes will it still work after?
can it be ironed / tumble dried?
will it make people rely on it to tell them if their LO is ok, when really they need instinct, common sense and a room thermometer.

no, I would not buy one. and I also thought the packaging looked dodgy and cheap   

I wish we could have a kiddicare near us, it would be like a child in a sweet shop for me


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Sue33 said:


> The marine is good, but havent seen a lot of him, didnt he get arressted before the show? How did that go down with Lord Sugar? - Still want to call him Sir!


Found this on the front page of our local paper today....

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/news/Apprentice-star-given-police-bail/article-2810308-detail/article.html

I haven't watched last nights episode yet but I look forward to catching up with it.

"/links"


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with you all about Melissa going last night, she really was a bit of a narna   but I thought she came across ok on the You've been Fired show, I thought she handled that quite well, I mean she had a good old laugh at herself didn't she (although I appreciate there wasn't much else she could do really, she'd have been eaten alive    )

As for the babyglo - no, I wouldn't, I wouldn't trust them. hb - those are valid points, I wonder if you can iron / tumble / boil wash them (after the inevitable poonamis (to coin one of your phrases) I mean   )

Personally I'd give my right arm for a John Lewis to open up near me - blimey I'd never be out of the place  




oh Pingu, you've posted, hope all these posts won't spoil your viewing    I heard about that story, he was interviewed on the radio this evening, he said something like 'for legal reasons I can't comment but it's all untrue'


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Aww thanks B but no It won't spoil my viewing    just makes me more intrigued. 


Ahh those 'legal reasons'    They have a lot to answer for


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

I was also wondering about the sustained washing / drying of the baby grows.  But after the baby safety hat that sold really well (personally I thought it was a silly invention), first time mums can be so overwhelmed about what they should buy, it's easy to get swept up and buy things like this, plus there's the one-up-mum-ship too.  Easy money I'm afraid (I'm cynical   )


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Washing wise you can wash lots but not with a bleach based product/soap, they can be ironed and put in a tumble dryer on a low heat.
Not sure how long they would last, not sure would buy them myself but can see how new mums would/could when targeted.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I think anything 'baby' sells well TBH, and wedding things too


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

didnt like them but they were an improvement on those "baby high heels" a couple of series' ago I think it was


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh those heels were hilarious.....so chavvy!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I remember those


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Praise the Lord, Melissa has gone! Shame she didn't show the side of her that she showed on Your Fired! (love that show!) It was like watching one of my twins when she spat her dummy out the pram and refused to shake hands with the other 2 after the board room!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, it looks like someone's dishing the dirt on Liz  Article in the DM but 'exposed' by the Sunday Mirror
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1325627/Apprentice-2010-Liz-Locke-denies-claims-lied-CV.html

/links


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Some people are despicable, Glitter - making up such lies.  

Sue


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

It didn't seem to take other much effort to look up and see her qualifications were valid either.  Wonder if the SM journalist really had an 'unnamed source' or was this just a way to get in a few smears with a potential hidden agenda?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just shows what rubbish can get published without any checks whatsoever.  As you said, it wouldn't have taken much to varify.  

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

That source could have been me for my new car fund! Pah, beaten to it 

I can confirm she is fully qualified and quite resilient to stuff like this. To be fair they could have made something more salacious up.

Idiots some people, she is doing well and we should be cheering her on as a young woman wanting to better herself


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Would the knives have been out if she hadn't done so well last week?  Typical of our media to go for someone who has done well


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

typical british media. shame on them!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

soooo pleased annoying alex is gone


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sky+ ( Sky) packed up on us!! so missed the middle of the show, however the right man went!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes the right man definately went last night, didn't watch the BBC2 programme as was so tired, so looking forward to watching that tonight xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

yay goobye alex!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

God, he was irritating!  I thought Chris did quite well at maintaining his cool in the boardroom whcih infuriated Alex even more!  Can't believe he did not bring Laura in but it serves him right as AS saw through his reason for bringing Sandeesh back.
Are the two teams going to be restructured again?  It seems a bit lopsided with one strong team and one team of total misfits.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I was on FF at the same time so was only half watching but he even cut through my concentration and annoyed me.... missed the whole why he brought Sandeesh in can someone explain what that was about...


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I am not 100% sure why but I think it was due to her chosing bad colours on the bottle    I think her pitch was ok though so I dont think it was that. he brought chris in due to the theme he chose.

laura irritates me too. also, agree they need restructuring   

can someone remind me what next weeks is?


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

RE the Sandeesh thing.
She did the pitch and the Advertising people said she did it well, it was the only compliment in the whole thing that they got. Sandeesh mentioned in the boardroom that when they were at the focus group they said they prefer yellow for the bottle. Alex said they did not say this to him and the nodding dog agreed with him. So he thought this was a good enough excuse to bring her back.
Wrong choice by him, right choice by Lord Sugar in my opinion!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

that was it, now I remember   
sandeesh's eyes freak me out BTW. I swear she is trying to hypnotise lors sugar into hiring her


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree    I just want to get some wet wipes and clean that eyeliner off her eyes, it makes them even more freaky and scary!!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

She has coloured contact lenses in as well.  Reminds me a bit of Lady gagas big eye make up in Bad romance video.
Delighted the Alan Partridgesque derranged Alex went.  what a load of total losers though last night, both ads were awful.  How sexist and cheesy was the octopus one?  Was expecting to see Christopher turn into Sid James or benny Hill.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I didnt realise that about the lenses - yuck! Why

I also think it was so sleazy and despite the bottle would have gone with the other team! I really expected Chris to actually say come on then lets film a bed scene after she offered an 'early night'.

Did you see her expression in the ned when he was doing his '8 arms' speech?   I think the Your Fired programme likened her to someone comatosed!!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

oooh I am so glad Liz sees another week in there. I am really pleased chris and her have survived. I think lord sugar was right to do away with Sandeesh cos she has been in the losing team lots and contributes zilch each week


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

The right person left but OMG the team leader on the other team was awful    was a bit gutted they won as he needed bringing down a peg or two I think in the boardroom.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

totally agree, MAL. he is such a tw4t!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

nicely put hbrodie


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Even Stella didn't think they should have won and she was on the winning team!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree with everyone on the other team leader - what an idiot!  Jamie got on my nerves tonight and I wasn't impressed with Stella's *****y comment right at the end of the show.  

I am sure if Sandeesh had taken Jamie into the boardroom she would still be in it.

I thought it was disgraceful that they sold a video with a few scenes of another child on.

Sue


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I was gutted that he didnt lose and therefore couldnt go!  Just for one heartstopping moment I thought he was sending Liz home.....right one went IMO!

Losing team leader should have kept his mouth shut with the keeping some champagne on ice for the others comment and Stella didnt endear me to her with her *****y look and comment at the end although I agreed with her lol


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Whether you thought it or not TB, to actually say it and have that look on your face says more about her than it does about the people she was talking about. 

Out of the 3, LS made the best decision he could.

Sue


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh I must be a right b*tch because I thought it was really funny what she said at the end and I loved the killer glare    If he had aged me by one year I would have been the same    

Just a shame Lord Sugar couldn't sack the TL on the winning team


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh if only Stuart had lost this task.....I think he would have been fired without any analysis. Nick summed him up and I loved his facial expressions   

I too loved the killer glare by Stella    Stuart was soooo far up his own   

Definitely thought Sandeesh was the right one to go...Liz and Chris were by far stronger candidates. 

However, I do believe that if Laura ends up in the boardroom sometime soon, then I think her time is up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

Right, able to read this now after being a day late on watching it 
How the heck Stuart survived is beyond me.  Liz may have not kept such a careful eye on the costs as Sandeesh thought she was however if it wasn't her seeing the car on the other team, they would have taken an awful lot less money.  There and again, they lost an hour's worth of sales which was Sandeesh's fault for deciding to train Christopher on the techy stuff instead of doing it herself.  What she claimed was 5 mins was an hour however I didn't catch why the other two weren't doing anything at all on the stand.
I think Sandeesh's biggest mistake was her choice in the boardroom, she could have justified Jamie's presence for the skiing thing (rubbish choice and lack of market understanding) and the constant undermining.
You're Fired was rubbish - she got off very lightly as they were more concerned with Brand Muppet.


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't see it last night, but I thought you might be interested to read this 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1332853/Apprentice-Watch-Brummie-lass-Liz-Locke-watch.html

Go Liz 

/links


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

It's a shame Stella won, I would have loved to have seen the spoilt school girl that is Laura gone.  Stuart went up in my estimation (just a tiny bit mind!) as he at least made an effort.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks for the link peacelily

glitter i still think he is a ****


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

He's certainly is still a twit - I did say only a tiny bit improved


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone watch it this week?!  I couldn't believe the boys won    (though the girls' comments before they entered the Boardroom were a give away   ).  How economical were the boys with the truth   .

Peacelily xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

who would believe those stories though haha
The big mistake was not haggling. Stella was awful at it!!!! But the right choice I think to go.


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, they were terribly polite - unlike the boys!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't like stella, she seems very stoney to me. I do like Liz though, and the other girl...is she called Jo?


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I like Liz but I think she took things too personal after the board room this week.
Its a competition they are all out for each others throats, will be good to see how they work together next week!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

congratulations sue BTW!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oh yes, the boys were very impolite.  The one who went to buy the Indian jewelry would have got shown the door from me!  He was downright rude and intimidating.  

Sue


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought that the boys were downright rude and disrespectful however the girls were a bit brain dead with the truffles.  You just don't buy anything like that from a restaurant!  That alone cost them the victory.  I have to say Stella couldn't haggle her way out of a paper bag and was clearly uncomfortable doing this.  I really don't think she's Apprentice material, she's very good in an organised, intelligent way but maybe a bit of a control freak (not to say there's anything wrong with that either)and not really what he's after.  I think Stuart could be primed in the right direction as he's malleable in being so young - still think he's a prize pillock though!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I like Jo and Liz I think one of them will win, I can believe that Stuart is still in though- he is a disaster, I am glad the other girl went though as she was moody that last time there was a task and the PM wasn't going her way

L x


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Ladies - You mean 'The Brand', I mean what **** comes up with that!!!! I think he will be in the final with Liz but think Liz would be so much better!

Hbrodie -   thanks hun, such a shock but a nice one!


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Glitter said:


> I thought that the boys were downright rude and disrespectful however the girls were a bit brain dead with the truffles. You just don't buy anything like that from a restaurant! That alone cost them the victory. I have to say Stella couldn't haggle her way out of a paper bag and was clearly uncomfortable doing this. I really don't think she's Apprentice material, she's very good in an organised, intelligent way but maybe a bit of a control freak (not to say there's anything wrong with that either)and not really what he's after. I think Stuart could be primed in the right direction as he's malleable in being so young - still think he's a prize pillock though!


I completely agree Glitter (you saved me from writing!) 

Peacelily xx


----------



## teji (Sep 18, 2009)

Sue33 said:


> I like Liz but I think she took things too personal after the board room this week.
> Its a competition they are all out for each others throats, will be good to see how they work together next week!


Agree with you. I do like Liz overall, but her reaction at the end was a bit childish. Even Laura said to the cameras that she did not think liz was managing well (obviously at that time Liz was not aware of this). Stella was right that everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Glad to see Laura leave - she was quick at passing the buck.

From the previews it looks like next week we are going to see tempers flying. Should be interesting!

I think all remaining candidates are fairly strong in their own way. At the end it really depends on what project Sir Alan Sugar has in mind for his apprentice and the skill set required for that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

I just wouldn't want to work for Sugar at all.  Yes, it might be some very clever editing but I don't like what he espouses as being good at business.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't believe Liz went over Stuart and Stella!! He must be going soft in his old age as Stuart came out with a load of C**P in the boardroom
L x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

No way should of Stuart been able to stay, he is so full of himself and for no reason.  I think Alan Sugar has lost the plot in getting rid of Liz   

Shelley x


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

SHOCK!! I had Liz down to be in the last 3! 

I can't stand Stuart but even though he is an idiot, he knew how to push LS's buttons... so even though he is RUBBISH, I think LS couldn't take the risk that he had potential. He makes my skin crawl though and I certainly wouldn't buy from him ....

Anyone else cringing when they were doing their tasks last night? Especially when Stella couldn't find the jellied eel stand (maybe he moved off because he was offended...) and when Stuart was trying to poach the tourists... made me shudder!

Bobbyx


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually stopped watching it halfway through because it was making me cringe so much, so I just logged on and found out that Liz went   .


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Gutted!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Mmmm, me thinks Lord Sugar has lost the plot!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

He might have put up a good fight in the boardroom.  I think AS sees himself as a younger, obnoxious little boy in him.  Stella and Liz are educated and clever, not a wheeler dealer.
Personally, I think he should have been fired for his attitude with the ticket company lady and his rudeness.
Chris was bloody lucky his 20% of everything deal didn't blow up!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm guttted too...I had Liz down as my winner!!

Glitter- I agree with you. I think Chris was so lucky that the team he was on won...I think had they not, he would have been fired for his 20% of everything!!!

The interviews next week look interesting and they won't be able to pull the wool over the interviewers eyes! And we get to see Margaret again.

There is a programme on BBC tonight at 8pm that previews the final  5 candidates.....


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Well,she is open to any TV presenting opportunities (rolls my eyes!).

I had a feeling she would be out this week after seeing her at a celeb event over the weekend. 

On the plus side, we get to see Stuart Baggs pulled apart in the interviews. I have a feeling Mummy and Daddy gave him a little cash injection for his business. After he made such a song and dance to Lord Sugar about it all being him


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Let's hope so Sammy!


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Margarets no fool, she'll have him


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Late comer here.    I thought LS re-shuffled Apollo and Synergy so that it was a no brainer that Stuart would go if that team lost.    No then. However I don't reckon he fell for his desperate plea's I reckon LS decided Liz wasn't for him for whatever reason and thought it would be more fun to pull Stuart apart at the interviews....and then fire him.    Can't wait to see Margaret again too.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

looking forward to the Apprentice interviews!!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I so enjoyed that. Brilliant. Love the way the interviewers tear them apart.    I thought that LS chose the right two. Stella to win!    Loved the way he sent Stuart out first with his tail between his legs.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Can't wait for him to be interviewed on BBC2!  This is going to be funny!

Sue


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm happy with the two in the final although I did feel for Jo


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

I think what annoyed me most about last night was the fact that Idiot's claims on the telecomms licence could have been checked far more easily and him booted out instead of Liz who would have been more worthy in the interviews.

Don't forget that *the final is on SUNDAY 9pm-11pm BBC1* and not Wednesday


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

And there's 'Why I Fired Them' tonight at 10.30pm, can't remember whether BBC1 or 2


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree Glitter, Liz would have been better in the interviews however, Stuart did make for entertaining tv. Seeing him squirm like that when trying to explain his licence!! And I loved how Margaret put him in his place when he addressed her as Margaret! 

I think it will be a close final and at this moment I can't call it!! I do find Chris's voice pretty monotonous but he takes risks. Stella (as they have been saying) is very corporate but I like her. Oh well, we shall see tomorrow.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking forward to the final, Stella to win xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ohh loved the final of the Apprentice- Stella was a good and worthy winner
L x


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Definitely! Best person won!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I went off her when she 'attacked' Chris in her final speech saying he had no passion. It wasn't necessary & she should have used that time to big herself up rather than put him down. At that point I wanted him to win.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

I thought Stella was in danger of doing a 'Paloma' at that point as well Siobhan.  That said, he wasn't very successful in fending it off either.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm glad he didn't attack back though. Lord Sugar had obviously made up his mind by that point already & Stella knew it as her smile was so smug


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought she didn't do herself any favours attacking Chris personally and I was shouting at the telly telling her to "Be Quiet now, you've said enough"


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Siobhan1 said:


> I went off her when she 'attacked' Chris in her final speech saying he had no passion. It wasn't necessary & she should have used that time to big herself up rather than put him down. At that point I wanted him to win.


totally agree she really peed me off then


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Was really pleased that Stella won, but agree she was going down Paloma's route in the boardroom and I was willing her to shut up! LS must have been cringing as he would have already made his decision. Any more from her and he may have changed his mind on the spot!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Siobhan1 said:


> I went off her when she 'attacked' Chris in her final speech saying he had no passion. It wasn't necessary & she should have used that time to big herself up rather than put him down. At that point I wanted him to win.


That's exactly what I thought and I was sure LS would feel the same but no....


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I did like the bit in 'you're fired' where LS said that Chris could contact him at any point for a job, Chris must have been pretty chuffed with that (I might have imagined it but I did think Stella looked like she was chewing a wasp at that point though!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

She did wasp chewing quite frequently but since both of them have been working for him for 4 months, is he just fired now?

I read earlier that next year's winner will get £250k prize money for their own business with Sugar holding a 50% stake.  Joanna and Jamie should have gone for 2011 instead of 2010, bet they aren't chuffed to hear that change of prize


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oooh, that is interesting, Glitter!  I like the idea of that.

So will it still be called "The Apprentice", if they aren't going to be an apprentice??!

Sue


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Not sure whether a change of name would be good for the programme since it's well known now.  Shouldn't have too long to find out since it's normally filmed already and screened March - Easter


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Really pleased that Stella won.. she definately was the best contestant throughout


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Right one won, but they were both good really, think he was just a little bit too young and unexperienced.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its Back !!

New thread this way  ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262751.msg4433084#msg4433084


----------

